# Exciting New Nissan 370Z NISMO Team



## CasusManagement (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey all, A.M. Performance announced plans to enter into the 2011 Grand AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge. They are currently in the works of building the new Nissan 370Z NISMO’s that are planned to compete. Drivers Brian Lock and Mike Sweeney are anxious and excited to get into their new cars and see what they can do. We work with Brian Lock, who has promised to keep us updated (weekly) on the progress of the cars (accompanied with photos) and we will relay that information to you. If you are interested in the team, their recent press release can be located on their website at: A.M. PERFORMANCE ANNOUNCES PLANS TO BRING BACK NISSAN INTO GRAND-AM COMPETITION


----------



## CasusManagement (Jan 16, 2011)

*Pictures of Shop Progress and Dismantling the Cars*


----------

